

Biblical-Type Floods Are Real, and They're Absolutely Enormous - suprgeek
http://discovermagazine.com/2012/jul-aug/06-biblical-type-floods-real-absolutely-enormous

======
dalke
The author is probably hating whatever editor gave it that title. In the text,
"These were not global deluges as described in the Genesis story of Noah, but
were more focused catastrophic floods taking place throughout the world. They
likely inspired stories like Noah’s in many cultures, passed down through
generations."

A Biblical flood was 1) proximately caused by a long period of rain and 2)
covered the world. Glacial dam breaks, like those which caused the scablands,
are not.

